# customs clearance and inland shipping Osaka -> Kyoto



## jborsecnik

Hi--

We need to get about 15 boxes that we are shipping to Osaka through customs and forwarded to an address in Kyoto. My shipper on this end only found one very expensive (to us) bid of about $900 (for customs clearance and transfer to Kyoto only) from a "Pak Mail" affiliate. Does anyone have any advice on a cheaper way to get this done?



thanks, jeff b


----------

